# [California] CVC §406(b) vs AB 1096



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

The new ebike regulations (AB 1096) state a limit of 750w. But CVC §406(b) states a limit of 1000w. Hmmm...

The only difference I can think of is that mopeds have plates and one time registration, where ebikes do not.

AB 1096: https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/f...01520160AB1096

CVC §406(b): Law section

Quoted from the DMV site: https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/motorcycles/motorcycles



> A "motorized bicycle" or "moped" is:
> 
> A two or three-wheeled device, capable of no more than 30 mph on level ground, and equipped with:
> 
> ...


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

The current language of Section 406(b) and and AB 1096 are consistent. My guess (I haven't reviewed the legislative history) is that the DMV website hasn't been updated, and it is likely quoting the language of Section 406(b) before it was amended by AB 1096.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

That DMV webpage looks OK to me; 1000 watt motorized bicycles still exist---750 watt electric bicycles are a new category created by AB-1096.


----------

